
Library Music - bookofjoe
https://daily.redbullmusicacademy.com/2019/08/the-what-how-and-why-of-library-music
======
S_A_P
I was exposed to library music once I started frequenting www.whosampled.com
and started noticing a lot of DeWolfe music was sampled. I immediately started
buying up all the DeWolfe albums I could find. I mostly agree with the article
here. There is some pretty amazing gems out there, but most people will not be
all that impressed with your "elevator muzak". I havent checked into it as Ive
not done any commercial release music in a long time, but I believe the sample
clearance is much easier/cheaper with this sort of thing as that is the point
of it in the first place. Also of note DeWolfe is still alive and well and has
tons of material to review online.
[https://www.dewolfemusic.com/](https://www.dewolfemusic.com/)

~~~
flycaliguy
I just finished remixing a great DeWolfe track for a client.

Here’s the original, a solid jam:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=U-WzMovyzUA](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=U-WzMovyzUA)

~~~
aidenn0
That just invokes early-80s sitcom closing credits in my head for some
reason...

------
Infernal
The second most surprising aspect of this is that there is such a thing as the
Red Bull Music Academy, and the most surprising is that it has been around as
such for 21 years!

I know they have been involved in "extreme" sports of various stripes for a
long time, but I wasn't aware of any programs of theirs outside of that realm.

~~~
azar1
It's shutting down later this year:
[https://www.residentadvisor.net/news/43548](https://www.residentadvisor.net/news/43548)

~~~
bookofjoe
>Notable alumni of the [Red Bull Music Academy] programme include Nina Kraviz,
Objekt, Flying Lotus, Octo Octa, Courtesy, Black Coffee, Sonja Moonear, Palms
Trax, Fatima, Violet, Marie Davidson, Mumdance, Nightwave, Krystal Klear,
Lafawndah, Mano Le Tough, VTSS, Lucrecia Dalt, Flava D, Axel Boman,
Tokimonsta, Dorian Concept, Akiko Kiyama, Sassy J and Hudson Mohawke, while
guest lecturers include D'Angelo, Björk, "Mad" Mike Banks, Iggy Pop, Storm,
Sheila E, Pearson Sound, Moodymann, Questlove, Goldie, Isao Tomita, Hugh
Masekela and Laurent Garnier.

------
IronWolve
Not exactly library music, but I've found commercial music from "Extreme
Production Music" to be very interesting. I love their Dark Country series. I
guess the story is they hired Blues Saraceno to make commercial music, and his
rock-inspired country tunes took off, they started releasing albums of it.
Outlaw blues, Garage Blues series, Swamp Rock,etc, albums created for
commercial sales, but they found record sales profitable, glad too.

Spotify has a Label: search, you can search entire label catalogs, and that
lead me to get some really nice albums that are made for genres.

------
laum
One of my favourite mixes is DJ Mitsu the Beats' 'Library Mix' which is all
library music. Seems not available digitally, but very much recommended:
[https://www.rushhour.nl/record/cd/library-mix-dj-mitsu-
beats](https://www.rushhour.nl/record/cd/library-mix-dj-mitsu-beats)

Promo video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLFyIdNvEb0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLFyIdNvEb0)

------
ageitgey
While not as cool as 60s experimental stuff, library music still exists in the
modern world too as subscription services for content production companies. It
can be fun to browse in it's own way.

This particular track I've heard all over the place:
[https://www.audionetwork.com/browse/m/track/last-
dance_64740](https://www.audionetwork.com/browse/m/track/last-dance_64740)

------
efdee
Soulwax did a one hour mix consisting of library music called "Librarian Girl"
for their "Radio Soulwax" project a small decade ago. Definitely worth
checking out: [https://vimeo.com/25861658](https://vimeo.com/25861658)

------
mos_6502
Luke Vibert’s Nuggets compilations have some excellent examples of this.

~~~
confounded
Easily my favorite library music compilations, excellent selections of
enjoyably ‘slightly-off sounding’ tracks.

